# Notebook Beratung



## Driver76 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle.

Ich suche ein Notebook mit folgenden eigentschaften

13,3zoll oder 17zoll(kann auch mehr sein)

Intel core 2 duo 

3gb ram (mehr isnicht schlecht)

eine möglichst gute GrafikKarte von GeForces Nevida (512mb oder mehr)

320gb Festplatte mehr schadet nicht

Also bis 900 euro würde ich dafür ausgeben.

Könnt ihr mir welche Empfelen am besten mit eigener Erfahrung

Ich würde es zum Surfen spielen viedos musik benutzen aber keine MacBooks mir empfelen die mag ich nicht :S

Betriebs system is mir realtic egal xp/vista


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

13 oder 17 zoll - das is ein immenser unterschied... bei unter 15,4zoll wirst du aber nix finden, das spielfähig ist, außer du meinst so was wie AgeOfEmpires 1 oder siedler 2 oder so  

willst du das teil denn auch öfter mitnehmen, oder soll es nur zu hause rumstehen? in letzterem wäre die frage, ob du wirklich auch nur ansatzweise das Nbook mal "mobil" benutzen willst, denn wenn nein: jeder 500€ PC is besser als das beste 900€ NBook. ^^ 

bei der graka: es gibt Nvidias mit 1GB, die einen furz an grafikleistung haben... du solltest mal lieber sagen, welche spiele du genau spielen möchtest.


und macbooks für nur 900€ gibt es sowieso nicht.


----------



## Giri (24. Januar 2009)

Hi was ich dir empfelen würde bei deinen wünsche schau mal bei diesen seiten mal rein
Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News
ONE Shop


----------



## Driver76 (24. Januar 2009)

Naja habe ich mir sogar fast gedacht das ich nichts finde unter 15,4 zoll das spiel fähig ist....

Naja es sollte schon leistungs stärkere spiele, spielen können so im bereich GTA IV und co


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (24. Januar 2009)

Ein HP mit kleinerem Prozessor(*Klick*), mit etwas größerem Prozessor(*Klick*), mit mehr Ausstattung(*Klick*) und noch ein Samsung mit besserem Display als die HPs, dafür aber vglw teuer(*Klick*).


----------



## Driver76 (24. Januar 2009)

Sind alles tolle notebook's was meint ihr zu diesen 2en :
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de 

und 

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (24. Januar 2009)

Prozessor ist nicht so gut wie die in den von mir genannten, die Grafikkarte auch nicht, Verarbeitung wird bei Acer nicht groß geschrieben, bleibt nur der Vorteil von BluRay -> brauchst du das wirklich?

Zum anderen:
Prozessor die gleiche Geschichte, Grafikkarte & Verarbeitung s.o., der 8-Zellen-Akku ist zwar schön, aber da die CPU mehr verbraucht als die in den HPs und dem Samsung wird er dir nicht viel nützen und 17" finde ich nicht mehr wirklich mobil -> Verwendungszweck eines Notebooks verfehlt für mich.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

für 900€ bekommst du in einem 17zöller auch keine bessere grafikkarte als in einem 15,4er. und in beiden fällen ist für den preis maximal eine karte drin, bei der sogar eine Gforce8800GT oder ATI 3870 nochmal 20-50% schneller wäre. spiele und NBooks ist halt ne teure sache. wenn du nicht UNBEDINGT ein Nbook brauchst, dann wäre es intelligenter, nen PC zu kaufen. 

falls du ein NBook wirklich brauchst, aber nur ab als reines "office" NBook, zB für uni oder wenn du nur im internet surfen willst oder so, dann wäre es sogar drin, dass du einen halbwegs anständigen PC PLUS ein preiswertes reines office-NBook kaufen kannst. solltest du noch nen alten PC haben, wäre es erst recht drin, da du ja einige teile übernehmen könntest.


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

ASUS G2S-7R062C Vista Home Premium - computeruniverse.net

Acer Aspire 6930G-864G32MN 16 Zoll WXGA Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Ich möchte mal von euch wissen für welches besser ist. Also vom asus is der Prozessor besser (wurde mir gesagt wegen 4mb cashe) ja und die festplatte is auch vom asus kleiner aber ich habe auf diesen pc grade mal 80gb voll^^... Beim Asus iist der Lieferumfang gösser als beim acer. Und in sache display auflösung is das asus auch besser. Leider gibt es 2 schlechte sachen:
- ram (werde ich wahrschinlich auf rüsten[gibt es auch 3gb ram ich meine das zum reinstecken])
- Und das ist der vorgänger von geforce 9600 gt (geforce 8600gt) Naja hätte ich 4gb ram insgesammt, würde ja der rest des ram's ins trubocashe rein gehen dann hätte ich 1,25gb geforce 8600gt und könnt ihr mir helfen?
Es klingt vllt ein bisschen doof aber ich tendiere zum asus wegen dem preis und dem zubehör (rucksack maus tv tuner und standart noteboook zubehör)...


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

Oh ich sehe das das notebook ausverkauft ist bei amazon xD naja dann warte ich bis es wiederkommt oder nimme das asus xP


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

Schau dir mal die Laptops von IBM/Lenovo und Dell an, die sind sehr gut.

@Herboy:
Klar gehen auch neuere Spiele bei Laptops mit einem Bildschirm welcher kleiner als 15,4" ist, siehe IBM t61p oder t400, aber wenn man nur den Acer Müll anschaut, naja, Asus ist auch nicht so ganz das wahre in Sachen Notebook.


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

Och mit dell habe ich bzw ein guter freund schlechte erfahrung. IBM/Lenovo stellen doch nur thinkpads her oder? und ich brauche kein thinkpad.. die sind für leute die studieren.. also rebel4 du meinst das acer notebook is voll sche*ße und das anderen ein bisschen besser^^ also nehmen ich das bessere^^ xD (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

Asus, HP, Acer, Fujitsu Siemens und wie sie noch alle heißen, diese Firmen sind meiner Meinung nach nichts in Sachen Laptops, Asus geht zwar noch in Sachen Haltbarkeit, aber die Verarbeitung ist nicht immer ganz so optimal und ich find die Tastatur bescheiden.

Nein, IBM/Lenovo baut nicht nur Office Geräte, ich hab mir heute ein SL500 bestellt, dank 9300GS kann man sogar das eine oder andere Spiel spielen, mir war halt einfach die Tastatur und der Akku wichtig, denn sowas bekommt man sonst nicht, auch schon der Support ist genial - am nächsten Tag oder in weniger als 2-4 Stunden ist ein Techniker da wenn das Gerät defekt sein sollte, bei z.B. Asus müsste man selber noch einschicken usw.


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

meinste es gibt auch etwas passendes im meinem preisbereich 800 bis max 900 euro? weil ich sehe das thinkpads sehr teure sind 1400...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL500 NRJ9BGE

Du suchst bei den Thinkpad t Reihen, die sind sehr teuer (aber auch sehr gut  ), die SL bzw. R Reihe ist da wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL500 NRJ9BGE
> 
> Du suchst bei den Thinkpad t Reihen, die sind sehr teuer (aber auch sehr gut  ), die SL bzw. R Reihe ist da wesentlich günstiger.


 ja sicher, weil die qualitativ nicht viel besser sind als ein acer, asus usw. in der preisklasse mit gleicher leistung...

und dass du das SL500 fpr 750€ postest muss ja ein witz sein, wenn du bedenkst, dass hier ja auch ne gewisse spielefähigkeit erwartet wird. falls du es überlesen haben solltest: auch GTA4 sollte laufen. das kannst du mit dem SL500 und ner 9300m vergessen....

für den preis bekommst du von acer&co was wesentlich stärkeres. klar: qualitativ nicht so gut wie das lenovo, aber leistungsmäßig kriegst du das, was lenovo für 750€ bietet, von anderen für 500€... und für 750€ wiederum bekommst du von acer, MSI usw. was 2-3 mal so starkes auf games bezogen.


----------



## Driver76 (14. Februar 2009)

Lenovo.. naja mit service weiss ich net so recht mein ur coseng, hatte so ein ähnliches für 300 euro oder 350 war auch älter und so... als er das von seinem vater bekam war es neu... einen monat später startete es nicht mehr nichts geschah dann wurdees zurück geschickt und ermusst 9 monate warten bis er eszurück bekamm... Die hatten keine ahnung was damit war, die haben ihn däfür einn etwas hochwertigeres gerät zugeschickt^^
Naja kann jz mir mal jemand sagen welches notebook ich nehmen soll^^ von den beiden die ich gepostet habe, ich würde zum asus tendieren weil es reduziert wurde und die gaming serie relativ gut ist^^


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2009)

War es ein Gerät aus der Home Serie oder eins aus der Thinkpad Serie? Bei der Thinkpadreihe hat man eigentlich immer eine Garantie von IBM/Lenovo, welche sehr schnell abgewickelt wird.

GTA IV ist aber eine harte Nuss, da wäre ein normaler PC sinnvoller.


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (14. Februar 2009)

Warum denn nicht einfach eins von den von mir genannten, die Displays von HP sind zwar nicht so gut, aber die NV 9600M GT reicht für einige Spiele, 15,4" ist einigermaßen transportabel und Preis-Leistung ist sehr gut 

Sonst noch sehr gute P/L-Notebooks:
- Samsung E172-Aura T6400 Epon
- MSI Megabook GX620 (1. mit P7350, 2. mit P8400)


----------



## Driver76 (14. Februar 2009)

Naja nur die grafikkarte ist bei dennen besser aber der preis is beim asus besser und viel mehr zubehör..


----------



## Driver76 (14. Februar 2009)

Und jz meine eigentliche frage welches sollte ich besser nehmen^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2009)

welches asus meinst du jetzt ? das mit der 8600m GT? die 9600m GT mit DDR3 im samsung ist sogar deutlich STÄRKER als die 8600m im asus. da solltest du nicht nur wegen nem rucksack das asus bevorzugen

ich würd das samsung nehmen, wenn es dir nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Driver76 (14. Februar 2009)

Naja als schüler schwimmt man ja nicht im geld, da meine eltern mir fast den vollen preis zahlen ist es mir unangenehm un nach mehr geld zu fragen. Und da schon eine Maus und tasche schon dabei ist, habe ich geld um den ram aufzupimpen^^ dann würden die preislich glecih sein

asus: für den spricht, zubehör 4mb cashe coole designe, guter bildschirm
acer: für den spricht 200mhz mehr, grafikkarte

4mb cashe sind viel schneller als 3mb und 200mhz lassen sich sicherlich übertakten und zur grafikarte, schade das dort der vorgänger vom 9600er naja da bei einem 32bit vista nur 3gb ram genutzt werden bekommt,  der rest der kommt dann in die graka aber der 8600 nimmt mehr turbocash als der 9600 also sollte das ca auf gleicher höher sein.


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

Ne 8600er wird nur mit TurboCache (VRAM ist extrem schneller als RAM weil der nich erst über den PCI-Bus und weiter muss) nich ansatzweise so schnell sein wie ne 9600MGT. Ich würds mir echt überlegen, denk auch an die Zukunft..

cl


----------



## Driver76 (14. Februar 2009)

mein aktueller pc is 3 jahre alt und hat ne 7xxx geforce und kann alle spiele spielen.. kann man nicht ne grafikkare austauschen lassen? oder i-wie aufrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2009)

meinst du jetzt den PC aufrüsten, oder meinst du, dass man das NBook später mal aufrüstet?

Nbook wird nix, das geht ohnehin nur sehr sehr selten und is dann oft ne bastelarbeit, UND teuer.

beim PC: also, mal angenommen, du hast jetzt 800-900€ zur verfügung. wenn du dir nun ein REINES "büro"-Nbook holen würdest, 500-550€, und vom rest den PC aufrüstest, dann wär dein aufgerüsteter PC um besser als ein 900€ Nbook. 

je nach dem, was du von deinem alten PC an teilen behalten und verkaufen kannst (zB DDR1-RAM is sehr teuer, das kannst du gut loswerden): graka von 120€ (ATI 4850), ein neues board sockel 775 für um die 80€, eine gute dualcore 100-120€, vlt. ein netzteil 60€. ne schnelle festplatte als systemplatte ca. 40€ - halt je nach dem, was nötg is. man kann auch erstmal ne langsamere CPU nehmen, oder doch was besseres usw. - und die aktuellen AMD phenoms sollen auch wieder ganz gut sein von preisleistung.


----------



## Driver76 (15. Februar 2009)

Naja ich meine notebook, ich meinte nur das meine graka am pc steinalt is und ich kann alles möglich espielen und ich will vom pc wegkommen und nehme wahrscheinlich das asus


----------



## Driver76 (19. Februar 2009)

sry hat sich erledigt


----------



## Driver76 (28. Februar 2009)

Media Markt. Acer Aspire 8730G-644G32MN. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

dieses notebook werde ich ic zu 95%kaufen  was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Driver76 (4. März 2009)

Also, ich habe das notebook gekauft. Ich bin total zufrieden damit. Es hat schon große Tasten, der akku hält lange und es läuft richtig leise ich höre es nie nur ab und zu geht der kühler für 5sec an aber das stört nicht. Also der lieferumfang war etwas mager nur das notebook der akku und das passende netztteil. Die teschnischen daten sind gut es hat ein geforce gt 9600 mit 1GB Viedoram, 4gn und einen core 2 duo mit 2ghz. Ich habe eine Frage reichen 2ghz für's gamen? 

Aber ich habe ein Problem damit:

Wenn ich das lan kabel reinstecke geschieht nichst es hat gut funktoniert und jetzt geht es nicht.
Ich habe mit ccleaner paar programme entfernt aber ich wäre doch nicht so dumm und lösche die internet verbindung oder was auch immer was soll ich  machen??


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (6. März 2009)

Also ich bin gerade oder besser gesagt war auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-Notebook unter 600€. Nach einer verzweifelten Suche in sämtlichen Preisvergleichen musste ich schnell einsehen, dass meine Ansprüche im Bezug auf die Ausstattung und den Preis in einer Diskrepanz miteinander stehen.

Doch dann kam ich auf One.de. Am 13.03 bringen sie eine neue Serie von ihren 15.4" Gaming-Notebooks heraus. Das günstigste Model kommt dabei nur 579€ und beinhaltet einen Core 2 Duo T6400 mit 2x 2GHz, eine 9600 GT, 4GB RAM, Bluetooth, HDMI, einen Fingerprint-Reader usw... Selbst an einen guten 9-Zellen-Akku wurde gedacht!

One Notebook C6614 by: One - ONE Shop

Wenn es also auch ein 15.4"ler sein darf, bekommst du hier ein wahres Schnäppchen. Wird auch von mir bestellt, wenn morgen abends mein 1000H bei Ebay ausläuft.


----------



## 1821984 (7. März 2009)

Hab schon viel schlechtes von ONE gehört.
Und danz ehrlich mal. Wer denkt, ein Gaming-Notebook für nichtmal 600€ zu bekommen, der liegt falsch. 
Es kommt nicht nur drauf an, was für komponenten verbaut sind, sondern auch in was für einer Qulität.
Und ich wäre auch nicht davon überzeugt, das dann die Tastatur gut sei kann, was beim Gaming nicht unwichtig ist.

Grobe einschätzung:
Office-Notebook reichen 600€ locker aus.
Gaming-Notebook sollten es schon 1000€ sein, damit man längerfristig was davon hat.

Die Komonenten im ONE hören sich gut an aber irgendwo wurde da erheblich gespart.

Die sollen sehr oft Problem mit den Temps haben. Nur Mundpropaganda, also mein Tip: erkundige dich vorher bei Leuten, die schon ein ONE-Notebook in ihren Besitz hatten/haben.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. März 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Hab schon viel schlechtes von ONE gehört.
> Und danz ehrlich mal. Wer denkt, ein Gaming-Notebook für nichtmal 600€ zu bekommen, der liegt falsch.
> Es kommt nicht nur drauf an, was für komponenten verbaut sind, sondern auch in was für einer Qulität.
> Und ich wäre auch nicht davon überzeugt, das dann die Tastatur gut sei kann, was beim Gaming nicht unwichtig ist.
> ...



Zwei meiner Kollegen haben ein One Gaming-Notebook und die Qualität von Gehäuse und Display ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, wirklich gut.
Das einzige Manko ist, dass sie immer einen Glare-Display verbauen. Aber da ich nicht die Absicht habe, draußen zu spielen, ist es mir auch relativ egal. Vor allem bei dem Preis.

Darüberhinaus waren auch die Akkus von One immer kurzlebig. Aber hier wurde, wie schon gesagt, ein 9-Zellen-Akku verbaut. Klar, es ist kein Sony oder HP, klar kann die Verarbeitung da nicht gänzlich mithalten, aber für 579€ ist das berechtigt. Anders ist der Preis nicht realisierbar.


----------



## Driver76 (7. März 2009)

naja ich meine auch das one nicht grade gut ist, aber wenn du es gut pflegst wird es auch halten... aber ich würde an deiner stelle nach ANGEBOTEN schauen die von 900 auf vllt 650 runtergestzt wurden das ist mein tipp


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (8. März 2009)

Übrigens: Es ist baugleich mit dem hier:

Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 1066

Und das hat im I-Net ganz gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## 1821984 (8. März 2009)

So dann machst da noch nen OS drauf für knapp 100€ und dann liegst auch bei 700€

Ich würde eher 200€ mehr ausgeben damit ich was vernünftiges habe.
Denn mit Aufrüsten ist eher mager beim Laptop. Und meistens arbeitet man mit einem Laptop ca. 3-4 Jahre und die sollte ein Laptop in allen dingen überstehen (Technik-Verarbeitung-Tastatur-Display usw.).


----------

